# Letter from Judson, 1832



## Pergamum (Jun 6, 2013)

> To the Foreign Missionary Association of the Hamilton Literary and Theological Institution, N. Y.
> 
> DEAR BRETHREN: Yours of November last, from the pen of your Corresponding Secretary, Mr. William Dean, is before me. It is one of the few letters that I feel called upon to answer, for you ask my advice on several important points. There is, also, in the sentiments you express, something so congenial to my own, that I feel my heart knit to the members of your association, and instead of commonplace reply, am desirous of setting down a few items which may be profitable to you in your future course. Brief items they must be, for want of time forbids my expatiating.
> 
> ...



Is this good advice?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is an attempted summary of his advice:

(1) Go for life; not short-term.

(2) Pick a hardy woman.

(3) Make sure your zeal is matched by wisdom

(4) Be ready to suffer and persevere.

(5) Don't let unrealistic expectations that do not match reality embitter you.

(6) Keep the main thing the main thing (the "good" is often the enemy of the "best")....guard your priorities.

(7) Beware of pride (even religious "humble" pride).

(8) Don't save (?)

(9) Guard your physical health and keep yourself strong through exercise.


Are these fair summaries? What would be better ways of rewording his 9 points of advice? Which advice is good and which is bad?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 7, 2013)

All of these seem like good ideas except perhaps number 8. I understand wanting to put all your faith and trust in God, but why not put some money away if you are able. Perhaps that is just the means that God will use to enable you.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2013)

On point no. 8, this might help to provide some context from that era:

Archibald Alexander: “The Lord will provide.” | - The Continuing Story -

Also, I just this morning noticed this short piece in _The Christian Observer_, 7.12 (23 March 1833): 

_Rev. Mr. Judson's Tract in Siam._

When we first arrived, (in Siam,) our appearance spread a general panic. It was well known by the prediction of the Bali books, that a certain religion of the West would vanquish Budhism. By and by fears subsided; but were on a sudden again aroused when there _were brought to Bankok Burman Tracts, written by Rev. Mr. Judson_, in which it was stated--that the Gospel would very soon triumph over all false religions. Constant inquiries were made about the _certain_ time when this should take place; the passages of Holy Writ which we quoted, in confirmation of the grand triumph of Christ's kingdom, were duly weighed, and only a few objections started.

-----

Even so, come, Lord Jesus!


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 8, 2013)

The 3rd point is also a curious one. I would love to hear more thoughts on this. I have read that it often tool 303 days to sail from Britain to India.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 8, 2013)

> Thirdly. Be not ravenous to do good on board ship. Missionaries have frequently done more hurt than good, by injudicious zeal, during their passage out.



Since on board ship it would seem that the scope is limited, the hurt must either be done to themselves, or to the crew, or both. It is not hard to imagine someone making a real pain of himself to the crew, and then finding that the crew has great scope to make his own life miserable - and then they might not get to their destination in the best shape. It would be nice if he had given an example, so as to be more certain if that kind of thing is what he had in mind.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 8, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> The 3rd point is also a curious one. I would love to hear more thoughts on this. I have read that it often tool 303 days to sail from Britain to India.



It would appear that perhaps some "cage-stage" missionaries could at times be over zealous or even obnoxious in their manner toward the likely 'colourful' mariners on board. 303 days in a space that small can strain the best of men's manners and civility. Having a missionary who lacks humility or couth can make an already small ship even smaller.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 9, 2013)

Any thoughts on the 4th point?



> Fourthly. Take care that the attention you receive at home, the unfavorable circumstances in which you will be placed on board ship, and the unmissionary examples you may possibly meet with at some missionary stations, do not transform you from living missionaries to mere skeletons before you reach the place of your destination. It may be profitable to bear in mind, that a large proportion of those who come out on a mission to the East die within five years after leaving their native land. Walk softly, therefore; death is narrowly watching your steps.



Is this a warning against wearing out before you even get interior (passing through a ship voyage and time at a mission station before moving out more interior)?


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 9, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Any thoughts on the 4th point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say so... but then early 19th century Asia was a far different experience than today, and the travel there much longer and more rigorous. From the accounts I've read, the Judson's were quite astonished at what they found in Burma, and suffered immensely because of their ignorance of its hardships. Information is much more readily available today, although I think it's often difficult to convey to the inexperienced just how hard third world life can be even with all the info we have at our disposal.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 9, 2013)

It seems that the warning also has a moral dimension. Being the center of attention before departure, followed by the unpleasantness of life on board ship, and the possibility of bad examples from other missionaries might produce a state of bitterness, disillusionment, and lack of zeal. That has to be guarded against, not just so that you may not die in five years; but also precisely because you may die in five years. It is important to preserve not only your health, but your spiritual vitality, because the time in which to labor may be short.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Ruben, great summary.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 10, 2013)

About point 6:



> Sixthly. Beware of the greater reaction which will take place after you have acquired the language, and become fatigued and worn out with preaching the gospel to a disobedient and gainsaying people. You will sometimes long for a quiet retreat, where you can find a respite from the tug of toiling at native work -- the incessant, intolerable friction of the missionary grindstone. And Satan will sympathize with you in this matter; and he will present some chapel of ease, in which to officiate in your native tongue, some government situation, some professorship or editorship, some literary or scientific pursuit, some supernumerary translation, or, at least, some system of schools; anything, in a word, that will help you, without much surrender of character, to slip out of real missionary work. Such a temptation will form the crisis of your disease. If your spiritual constitution can sustain it, you recover; if not, you die.



Am I right to think that Judson here seems to differentiate pioneering work from missionary admin work, etc? He seems to be saying (that unless one's health if broken I guess) to keep pressing at the most unreached and not take up other duties?

How would this apply today? I often think that training Third World pastors and doing missionary mobilization might be one of the most strategic duties right now in most of the world. Would Judson consider these duties to be "chapels of ease?"


----------

